# 3 day training course



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi all

Just looking for some advice. We are still very new to adoption and in the early stages with starting the assessment process etc. We are attending the 3 day course from the weekend and was just wondering if anyone could tell me what to expect or share their experience.

Thank you 😃 Xx


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello there. 
Our three day training was held on three consecutive Thursday's rather than all together which I was very glad about as they were at times quite draining. We found the courses utterly invaluable and learnt so much about the various needs and issues that we can expect from our future children. It helped that we had a good group of people who all got on very well as there was a lot of work in pairs (not your partner), or smaller groups. We were assessed on how much we interacted with everyone and asked questions etc and there was a write up on our PAR saying this. Enjoy the days as despite some of the subject matter being a bit hard, they were enjoyable and like I said we learnt so much. We also made some good friends which has really helped as we go through the same stages together.


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hiya!
Our training was 4 days over two weeks and a later 5th day a few weeks later.
We got to understand the process and more of what was expected of us. We also were told lots of factual information and learnt about some things to go and research ourselves (FASD, trauma, neglect etc).
We had a lot of adoptive parents come along and talk to us about their story, we had foster careers, and we even had a birth Mum come along to talk.
It really was invaluable, and we left the training with such different views in when we entered the training. We had much better understanding of the whole thing, and why things happen as they do. 
Same as MrsM we made some brilliant friends, I am still in touch with a girl I met and we take our kids to a music group and play dates every week. It's nice to have someone to talk to who gets it.
We went with very open minds, feeling apprehensive and nervous and we left knowing this is definitely the path for us. 

Lots of luck and enjoy x


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

We are only just at the very start of wanting to adopt, not even applied anywhere yet. How many of these training days etc are there that you both have to go on? My DH is a great dad to our BS and has many strengths but can be quite shy and will struggle in this kind of group scenario...
Thanks and sorry to butt in on the thread xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Ours was 4 days group training and then another day later in the process.  Then there are the home visits, of which there are around ten, but it varies hugely?  My DH is also shy and can be very closed-mouthed in these sorts of things.  He completely blew me away, entered into it whole-heartedly and was a brilliant participant.    He may surprise you.


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

That's really helpful, thanks! x


----------



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Thanks for your replies. I really don't know why I was so worried. Our trainer was just lovely, immediately put everyone's mind at rest with no role play to be undertaken phew and made everyone feel really comfortable. I was really worried as I am quite quiet but even surprised myself and got involved and answered questions. Even the group work was fine.
The course was just amazing and was extremely insightful and invaluable. I really enjoyed and learnt so much. However the second day of training was totally draining. 
We have a fourth day to attend which was meant to be this Friday, but cannot make it so are attending that day in January, this is where we are to meet a pediatrician and other adopters, and now I am really looking forward to that. 
Now I feel so much reassured and excited for the next part of our journey.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay!  *High Five*


----------



## Mrsm291 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's great - glad you enjoyed it!


----------

